# natural FET - low progesterone levels



## Lisajane73 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi

I am currently 5dp5dt and my clinic have rang me to say the result of by blood test on Weds indicates my progesterone level is a 'bit' low. They said not to be overly concerned (I forgot to ask what the actual reading was  ) but said my consultant wants me to add some cyclogest into the mix - as suppositories - in addition to the Crinone I am already using twice a day.

Now I figured that as this is natural, then _technically_ I shouldn't needed tonnes of P support as I ov'd naturally and haven't down-regged at all. If the embie implants my body should naturally kick in, shouldn't it? I think some clinics don't even offer Prog support as a matter of course on nat FETs, but I could be wrong.

I don't really have a problem taking this (as long as they don't mention Prontogest!) but the whole point of doing a nat FET was to avoid all the drugs... are they being overcautious? won't the extra support only hold off the inevitable AF if embie doesn't stick? I just assumed with a nat FET that i would know by the day my af was due as opposed to waiting for OTD?? I am going slightly 

Any advice/commets gratefully received!  
Thanks


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Lisajane, 

I am so so happy to see that you got a BFP with low-ish progesterone!  I just did my 5dt (medicated) today, and was told my progesterone is on the low side, despite having been on Crinone twice a day. Now they have added daily PIO shots - I just had one and it didn't hurt as much as I thought!  

I read somewhere that the progesterone from pessaries don't get reflected accurately in your blood levels.


----------

